# Florida Gators NCAA football champs



## RenegadeDave (Jan 9, 2009)

...was there ever any doubt?


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats. Thanks for beating OU.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 9, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> ...was there ever any doubt?



Yeah there was doubt but it was erased when OU left atleast 14 points on the field. OU shouldv'e won the game but shit happens.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 10, 2009)

Seeing the SEC generate the past 3 National Champs makes me happy. Especially when Florida shellacked Ohio State 2 years ago. 

And I went to an ACC school (not UF) and I'm not even a Florida fan (Auburn is my SEC team), but I love seeing an SEC team win.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 10, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Seeing the SEC generate the past 3 National Champs makes me happy. Especially when Florida shellacked Ohio State 2 years ago.
> 
> And I went to an ACC school (not UF) and I'm not even a Florida fan (Auburn is my SEC team), but I love seeing an SEC team win.



You said Auburn.  That word should never be said. 


 Roll tide!


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah. go gators. Graduating from UF in... 14 weeks  

You could tell the touchdowns while driving around by how many people were in the streets screaming


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Jan 10, 2009)

I was on campus at UA during the game and I could see people high fiving and stuff in front of the TV when Florida would score. And also Tebow is insanely good.


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Yeah. go gators. Graduating from UF in... 14 weeks
> 
> You could tell the touchdowns while driving around by how many people were in the streets screaming



I'll be in Valparaiso next weekend, is that close to you, Ken?


----------



## Variant (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry... had to do it. I actually like football... well, pro football anyway.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> I'll be in Valparaiso next weekend, is that close to you, Ken?



About 300 miles


----------

